# Welche EA-Reihe sollte wiederbelebt werden?



## Administrator (23. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## GrafGurKe (23. Februar 2008)

dungeon keeper war einfach hammer


----------



## HardlineAMD (24. Februar 2008)

GrafGurKe am 23.02.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> dungeon keeper war einfach hammer



Das war nach dem zweiten Teil schon ausgereizt.
Ich hätte lieber ein neues Wing Commander, in dem man endlich mal etwas im WC-Universum machen kann, wie etwa in Freelancer, nur halt mit mehr Handlungsspielraum und besserem Gameplay.


----------



## autumnSkies (26. Februar 2008)

Ich fänd ein neues Ultima so richtig klasse, aber bitte nicht wieder in Britain...

Allerdings soll man auch manche Größen in frieden ruhen lassen....


----------



## schlummer (27. Februar 2008)

wc oder dungeon keeper?

verdammt, echt schwere frage!!!


----------



## TheMadman (1. März 2008)

HardlineAMD am 24.02.2008 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> GrafGurKe am 23.02.2008 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dungeon Keeper ausgereizt? Teil zwei hat fast neun Jahre auf dem Buckel, was könnte man aus dem Spiel alles machen... alleine schon, endlich auch an der Oberfläche aggieren zu können. Mit moderner Technik und Peter M. hätten wir mit Sicherheit ein extrem gutes Spiel... seufz.
Aber neutral gesehen bin ich für Populous


----------



## archwizard80 (11. März 2008)

schlummer am 27.02.2008 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wc oder dungeon keeper?
> 
> verdammt, echt schwere frage!!!



Sehe ich auch so. Ein modernisiertes DK mit RP-Elementen wäre der Hammer.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (11. März 2008)

Wing Commander wäre natürlich extrem cool.
Dungeon Keeper und Populous würden mich aber auch sehr reizen.
Schwer wenn man nur eins auswählen darf...


----------



## SilverSiggi (17. März 2008)

schlummer am 27.02.2008 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wc oder dungeon keeper?
> 
> verdammt, echt schwere frage!!!



Jop! Saß auch ca. 10 min davor und konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden.
Aber dann doch WC genommen, war echt saugeiles Game.


----------



## Spider-Jerusalem (19. März 2008)

Wie wäre es mal mit etwas ganz Anderem: "Magic Carpet". - Besser konnte man das Populous-Prinzip nicht mit einem Action-Konzept verbinden. Wundert mich ohnehin, warum Bullfrog, bzw. EA, die Serie nicht schon längst erneut aufgegriffen hat.


----------



## neophyte1 (20. März 2008)

[x] Populous

...war der Hammer


----------



## Sampaguita (23. März 2008)

Mal gaaanz ehrlich... Wer kann sich überhaupt noch wirklich an Archon erinnern? Es auf die Liste zu nehmen ist ja ganz nett und zeugt von gewissem (historischem) Hintergrundwissen, aber den Charm des Spiels in die Neuzeit zu bringen dürfte in einem Fiasko enden.

Ich stimme daher für Wing Commander, zumal ich die Hoffnung auf Strike Commander 2 aufgegeben habe. *schnüff*


----------

